# Lone Ranger behind the scenes



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This is cool. Later RJD
https://www.youtube.com/embed/mdXTXWpIYgQ


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

It is VERY cool! Enough to convince this penny-pincher to buy the DVD.
Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! To have that kind of money to build such a toy layout! 1:1 is the best scale!


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Very Cool, well worth the watch!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess Randy was asleep when he made his post. Later RJD


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Until I saw this I was not planning on watching the Lone Ranger remake. I prefer the original series. Now it will be worth taking a watch just for the trains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

JPCaputo said:


> Until I saw this I was not planning on watching the Lone Ranger remake. I prefer the original series. Now it will be worth taking a watch just for the trains.




If you get the DVD all this is on it. I have watched it several times. I find making movies very very interesting. 

JJ


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome. Better then the movie.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm involved with a startup movie-making outfit. Between my experiences thus far (behind the scenes for one shoot of one film and staring in another) watching this gave me a lot more respect for what they accomplished in this movie. I haven't seen it yet but it is on my list of need-to-watch films.

Trot, the just-acting, fox... ;D


----------

